# No Holds barred room in the Cannabis Cafe



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

With all the recent threads full of spamming, and flame wars, and general whining about RIU, What if you were to have a room in the Cannabis Cafe where the mods don't intervene and the gloves can come off? 

I belong to a forum (non weed related) that has this. I think you have to be a member for a couple months or X number of posts or something like that and the user has to pm the mod for permission first. Maybe that would clear up a good amount of the negative schoolyard pissing matches and bitch sessions. 

What do you think?


----------



## a senile fungus (May 28, 2015)

Politics?

Are you talking about the politics section?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Politics?
> 
> Are you talking about the politics section?


No, 

I'm talking about a place where ppl can post dick picks, say whatever they want, have their ridiculous trolling wars, and fight with each other. Kind of like my house...


----------



## a senile fungus (May 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> No,
> 
> I'm talking about a place where ppl can post dick picks, say whatever they want, have their ridiculous trolling wars, and fight with each other. Kind of like my house...



Oh!

That sounds better than politics!


Will there be boy/gurls and kittens as well?


----------



## droopy107 (May 29, 2015)

Yeah, kinda like the Thunderdome of RIU! I'm down to watch the mayhem.


----------



## Dr. Jon (May 29, 2015)

And, as an added bonus, Yessica will be free to post pics of her boobies, which is a nice plus for us. I know she's been dieing for a forum to post nip pics without them being deleted.

I would contribute, but who wants to see pics of middle aged men? Honestly, it amazes me that our species manages to reproduce at all. Who looks at a hairy, overweight man and says "Oh YES, give me some of THAT!"

@Yessica... you may be getting your wish . . . .


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> And, as an added bonus, Yessica will be free to post pics of her boobies, which is a nice plus for us. I know she's been dieing for a forum to post nip pics without them being deleted.
> 
> I would contribute, but who wants to see pics of middle aged men? Honestly, it amazes me that our species manages to reproduce at all. Who looks at a hairy, overweight man and says "Oh YES, give me some of THAT!"
> 
> @Yessica... you may be getting your wish . . . .


My wish isn't JUST about the rules. 

My wish is that jealous, pathetic, fun-ruining shit heads don't come around to destroy another lovely naughty thread and ruin the fun for the rest of us. 

I will not be posting one more picture of myself scantily clad, or nude, or whatever - until I can be sure that people can "handle" it. 

Without resorting to high school girl tactics of slut-shaming and cuntyness. 

Let me know when THAT happens.


----------



## Dr. Jon (May 29, 2015)

Agreed. If there is such a forum created, can the mods restrict access to only those people who are established members (some minimum number of posts, maybe?), AND who ask to be given access? If it's "opt-in" only, give them access with a warning - "You chose to be involved here, so no bitching if you don't like what you see!". Then have the mods actually ignore any complaints that reference this theoretical thread.

If you can't pee in the tall grass, don't run with the big dogs. 

I am actually hoping they DO create such a forum. Maybe that will keep some of the nastiness and bickering out of the other forums, for people who have NOT asked to be party to it.


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> Agreed. If there is such a forum created, can the mods restrict access to only those people who are established members (some minimum number of posts, maybe?), AND who ask to be given access? If it's "opt-in" only, give them access with a warning - "You chose to be involved here, so no bitching if you don't like what you see!". Then have the mods actually ignore any complaints that reference this theoretical thread.
> 
> If you can't pee in the tall grass, don't run with the big dogs.
> 
> I am actually hoping they DO create such a forum. Maybe that will keep some of the nastiness and bickering out of the other forums, for people who have NOT asked to be party to it.


I'd agree with the "invite only" thing. 

But I know someone would invite Yoga Pants, and then the fun for me would be over. 

I find that member is a fun vacuum. He just sucks the fun out of things by acting like a tool on purpose. 

Anywho - I put the naughty thread 2.0 in here, and it was moved to tote n talk. 

Haven't had a sock account problem yet. But I'm not going to hold my breath. 

@ebgood and @Alienwidow would like this idea. 

Well, I'm still just interested in the nudes. I like funny fighting, when everyone is just kidding and saying funny stuff. 

Reposting suicidally depressed pictures, is disgusting. I will hate anyone that does that to any member. Not just myself.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> Agreed. If there is such a forum created, can the mods restrict access to only those people who are established members (some minimum number of posts, maybe?), AND who ask to be given access? .


That's what I said in my OP


----------



## Yessica... (May 29, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> That's what I said in my OP


Sounds great! Keep me posted!


----------



## chuck estevez (May 29, 2015)

I have seen enough frootloop buttholes BUT, If I had a place where ripping hyroot a new asshole wouldn't get deleted. well,


----------



## Dr. Jon (May 29, 2015)

I am just a new boy, Stranger in this town. Where are all the good times? Who’s gonna show this stranger around? Oooh, I need a dirty woman. Oooh, I need a dirty girl – Pink Floyd, _Young Lust_
_
Seemed appropriate for our proposed forum. _


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2015)

*crickets….* 

Are any mods/desicion makers reading this?


----------



## ebgood (May 29, 2015)

Im down


----------



## chuck estevez (May 29, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> I am just a new boy, Stranger in this town. Where are all the good times? Who’s gonna show this stranger around? Oooh, I need a dirty woman. Oooh, I need a dirty girl – Pink Floyd, _Young Lust
> Seemed appropriate for our proposed forum. _


Yo doc, what was your old account name?


----------



## Dr. Jon (May 29, 2015)

This is my first account. I just found RIU a few months back (maybe 3 months? not exactly sure). Was looking for help/suggestions on my first grow, and found this place. I know somebody suggested yesterday that I was a sock puppet. Nope. As Pinocchio said, I am a real boy!

Although, in the interests of full disclosure, Dr. Jon is a nickname, not my occupation. Sadly, just a lawyer, not a doctor.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> Sadly, just a lawyer, not a doctor.


----------



## chuck estevez (May 29, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> I am just a new boy, Stranger in this town. Where are all the good times? Who’s gonna show this stranger around? Oooh, I need a dirty woman. Oooh, I need a dirty girl – Pink Floyd, _Young Lust
> Seemed appropriate for our proposed forum. _


----------



## Dr. Jon (May 29, 2015)

Very funny. Seriously, this is my only account on RIU, past, present or future. Any resemblance to any other persons or accounts is purely coincidental. Honestly! I am new to the whole field. Just got my medical card earlier this year, and have taken an interest in growing my own, thus my coming to RIU.


----------



## Alienwidow (May 30, 2015)

Like my post if you want to turn offal posts into finger pressed pasta. I expect 39 likes. Free drinks. Fha Q


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Like my post if you want to turn offal posts into finger pressed pasta. I expect 39 likes. Free drinks. Fha Q


By "finger pressed pasta" do you really mean those crusty bits that stick to the hairs on your asshole?

YOU ARE SIIIIIIIICK!!!!


hahahahahahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## potroastV2 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion. We already have Toke N Talk, and that is the least moderated forum that we will have. What you are considering would not work any better. 

We don't want to delete posts, but when some members purposely post inappropriate stuff, whether images or other offensive things, it will be deleted. Some people think it's funny to try to push the envelope, or get away with something, and we take it in stride and do what we think is best for the entire community.


----------



## Yessica... (May 30, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. We already have Toke N Talk, and that is the least moderated forum that we will have. What you are considering would not work any better.
> 
> We don't want to delete posts, but when some members purposely post inappropriate stuff, whether images or other offensive things, it will be deleted. Some people think it's funny to try to push the envelope, or get away with something, and we take it in stride and do what we think is best for the entire community.


Hey man - I had a yoga thread that I JUST started, and it's gone. 

Is it trapped in the Matrix?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 30, 2015)

rollitup said:


> What you are considering would not work any better.


Why not @rollitup ?


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. We already have Toke N Talk, and that is the least moderated forum that we will have. What you are considering would not work any better.
> 
> We don't want to delete posts, but when some members purposely post inappropriate stuff, whether images or other offensive things, it will be deleted. Some people think it's funny to try to push the envelope, or get away with something, and we take it in stride and do what we think is best for the entire community.


what he said. this has been suggested various times, we declined it.


----------

